# Zabbix - External Scripts - aws



## fred974 (Jul 9, 2018)

Hi,

Could anyone please tell me what is the correct way to make use of ExternalScript In  /usr/local/etc/zabbix34/zabbix_server.conf? I have tried 

```
ExternalScripts=${datadir}/zabbix/externalscripts
```


```
ExternalScripts=${datadir}/zabbix34/externalscripts
```


```
ExternalScripts=/usr/local/etc/zabbix34/externalscripts
```

I have /net-mgmt/zabbix34-server running in a FreeBSD VPS and I use it to monitor all my FreeBSD servers.
We recently acquired a new project running on Amazon AWS and I am really struggling to find any template or script that will run on FreeBSD that will monitor aws cloudwatch metrics..(RDS, EC2,ELB).
I did find a cool project on the zshare website and in order to use it, I need to get the 'ExternalScript ' set properly.

I also started adapting the script from Linux to FreeBSD but I am kind of giving up now and as soon as one script is fixed, another one needs rewriting and it is taking too long.
If anyone here has any script they could share to monitor aws, I would really appreciate it if you could share them.
Thank you


----------



## SirDice (Jul 9, 2018)

https://www.zabbix.com/documentation/3.4/manual/config/items/itemtypes/external


----------



## fred974 (Jul 9, 2018)

SirDice I looked at that already and this is where i saw that I need to set 'ExternalScripts' but I still not any further with it


----------

